# Lexapro, Abilify, and Valium



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi all!
I need advice. I am already on Lexapro and Xanax. My Dr. wants me to stay on my Lexapro, stop taking my Xanax, and start taking Abilify and Valium. Does anyone have any advice for me? I am also on Trazadone at night. I am worried that I will sleep all day or that my Dp/Dr will worsen. Lexapro, Abilify, Valium, and Trazadone....doesn't that seem like a lot? What do you think? What if I lose my ability to think clearly? It's all I have right now.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Kellysmom said:


> Hi all!
> I need advice. I am already on Lexapro and Xanax. My Dr. wants me to stay on my Lexapro, stop taking my Xanax, and start taking Abilify and Valium. Does anyone have any advice for me? I am also on Trazadone at night. I am worried that I will sleep all day or that my Dp/Dr will worsen. Lexapro, Abilify, Valium, and Trazadone....doesn't that seem like a lot? What do you think? What if I lose my ability to think clearly? It's all I have right now.
> Thank you in advance.


Is the combo working for you? I can see the Xanax switch to get you onto another benzo that you can smooth off from. But if the combo is working I am unsure of the change. Adding a AAP will probably make the DR worse to an extent. Be careful coming off Xanax. Why is he adding a AAP?


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

Kpanic said:


> Is the combo working for you? I can see the Xanax switch to get you onto another benzo that you can smooth off from. But if the combo is working I am unsure of the change. Adding a AAP will probably make the DR worse to an extent. Be careful coming off Xanax. Why is he adding a AAP?


I have taken the Lexapro for many years to help with depression and it has worked beautifully until I developed DP/DR. The Xanax has helped to stop my Night Terrors and kept me from waking up with panic attacks in the middle of the night. Otherwise the combo has not helped with my DP/DR. 
Does AAP stand for Anti-psychotic medications? That's what my Dr. told me that Abilify is. He said that it would help to stop my horrible thoughts....like that I am dead and walking around as a ghost. He said that if I keep thinking those thoughts I will start to truly believe them, therefore...I need the Abilify to keep me from becoming psychotic. What do you think?


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Kellysmom said:


> I have taken the Lexapro for many years to help with depression and it has worked beautifully until I developed DP/DR. The Xanax has helped to stop my Night Terrors and kept me from waking up with panic attacks in the middle of the night. Otherwise the combo has not helped with my DP/DR.
> Does AAP stand for Anti-psychotic medications? That's what my Dr. told me that Abilify is. He said that it would help to stop my horrible thoughts....like that I am dead and walking around as a ghost. He said that if I keep thinking those thoughts I will start to truly believe them, therefore...I need the Abilify to keep me from becoming psychotic. What do you think?


Sometimes, AAP's help and sometimes they dont. You just have to find one that works for you. If Abilify does not work, I would try Seroquel XR or Zyprexa, both at low doses. These are heavy -duty meds, just be sure you are following your DR's orders on RX. Yes these are all A Typical Anti-Psychotic meds and you will know if they work for you or not pretty quick. I would also ask him about adding Lamictal if the AAP's do not work. The AAP's will likely make you feel like a zombie for a short while until your body get's used to them. But please research the meds they really play with your Dopamine pretty bad.


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

Kpanic said:


> Sometimes, AAP's help and sometimes they dont. You just have to find one that works for you. If Abilify does not work, I would try Seroquel XR or Zyprexa, both at low doses. These are heavy -duty meds, just be sure you are following your DR's orders on RX. Yes these are all A Typical Anti-Psychotic meds and you will know if they work for you or not pretty quick. I would also ask him about adding Lamictal if the AAP's do not work. The AAP's will likely make you feel like a zombie for a short while until your body get's used to them. But please research the meds they really play with your Dopamine pretty bad.


Ok. Thank you very much for the advice. I really appreciate it. I am not looking forward to feeling like a zombie, but I will go ahead and go for it. Thanks again!


----------



## kate7 (Jul 25, 2010)

kellysmom u taking to much meds. i am on zoloft, i went to doc yesterday and she increased doze 100mg , i was up almost allnight, and my heart was so eregular i couldnot sleep, i checked side effectes of zoloft and insomnia and eregular heart beat cousing zoloft, be carefull with those medication, have ever tried vitamins?


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

kate7 said:


> kellysmom u taking to much meds. i am on zoloft, i went to doc yesterday and she increased doze 100mg , i was up almost allnight, and my heart was so eregular i couldnot sleep, i checked side effectes of zoloft and insomnia and eregular heart beat cousing zoloft, be carefull with those medication, have ever tried vitamins?


That's interesting that you said that, because I was up all night last night too. This morning my dp/dr is worse than it was yesterday. I am going to give it some time though....and try to get used to the meds. You should call your Dr. about your zoloft if it is causing irregular heart beats. I hope you get it worked out. I take vitamins every day. Thank you for your advice. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm on lexapro as well, I have tried diff meds and can't find a good one for me. Good luck


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

if you are going to be on a benzo, i would only take klonopin. valium has not shown to be effective in most cases for DP relief...avitan and xanax possibly will help as well but they both have short half-lives- you will end up taking more frequently and likely have more of a dependency/tolerance issue.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

aloof said:


> if you are going to be on a benzo, i would only take klonopin. valium has not shown to be effective in most cases for DP relief...avitan and xanax possibly will help as well but they both have short half-lives- you will end up taking more frequently and likely have more of a dependency/tolerance issue.


Well..... I would not put a stamp on Klonopin "only" as benzo's affect each person differently. You can also look at Xanax XR which is cheap as dirt and helps me alot. The XR should stay with you most of the day. 1mg of XR is plenty for me, but YMMV. I do agree on the half-lives of IR versions, but do not rule out Xanax XR as a good long term alternative to Kolonpin. Klonpin could/can make depression worse, as in my case.


----------

